

Ask HN: What is your experience with cheaper s3 clones on the market excluding? - ddorian43

So basically i want something like s3, just cheaper. 2 companies that i know of are :&#60;p&#62;http://dreamhost.com/cloud/dreamobjects/pricing/&#60;p&#62;http://www.constant.com/cloud/storage/&#60;p&#62;
Exluding azure,google,hp,rackspace who all have nearly the same pricing.My usecase is for video and photo storage and serving.
Thanks
======
SirPalmerston
There's also Google Cloud Storage which is cheaper per gigabyte (I think).

Amazon S3 costs $0.125/GB where as Google charges $0.12/GB.

And Google's integrates well with their App Engine and Cloud DB options.

(Correct me if I'm wrong.)

~~~
ddorian43
And rackspace + azure should have nearly the same pricing. But comparing to
the two i listed, they have 1/2 pricing,although the pricing goes nearly the
same after 500TB storage (reduced redundancy) and 150TB bandwidth which is
alot.

